# Reducing reddish faces



## sapnho (Dec 29, 2012)

What is the most effective way to reduce one person's red face in a group shot in Lightroom? I tried the HSL/Color/B&W but I am unhappy with the results so far because it obviousy also changes everybody elses faces.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 29, 2012)

There are several things needed to answer your question:  Do you have a color calibrated monitor? Are you shooting RAW or JPEG?  If JPEG, what WB was set in the camera? 

Some thing that might help (depending upon the answers to the Qs above)

Adjust the WB in LR perhaps picking your own White point in LR. 

If the persone with the red face had a redder face IRL than the others, you might use the local adjustment brush to correct the tint or saturation or both.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 29, 2012)

In addition to WB as Cletus suggests,

in the HSL panel, try playing with the orange saturation and hue.


----------



## sapnho (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks Cletus and Brad.

Yes, I do use RAW and have a color calibrated monitor. The color with all the other people is fine but one person has a very reddish face in real life which I would like to adjust for the photo output.



> If the person with the red face had a redder face IRL than the others, you might use the local adjustment brush to correct the tint or saturation or both.



I never worked with the local brush in LR (only in PS) but will look this up and give it a try.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 30, 2012)

sapnho said:


> I never worked with the local brush in LR (only in PS) but will look this up and give it a try.


yes, I think this your best LR solution.


----------



## Randy McKown (Dec 31, 2012)

sapnho said:


> I never worked with the local brush in LR (only in PS) but will look this up and give it a try.



Check out this tutorial on Teeth Whitening in Lightroom. It shows how to use brushes and you can use that to figure out how to correct your red face issue plus learn how whiten teeth and pop eyes at the same time.


----------



## sapnho (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks Randy, very helpful!


----------

